# Interest in a VSA trigger device?



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

With the help of fellow forum member Otaku, I will be offering a device that will power down servos for talking skulls, as well as trigger VSA remotely. Here is a video of the device in action. Right now, it has time length options based on how long your routine is so when it's over, the device will power down your servos untill a pressure mat or PIR is triggered, then VSA will start again along with the power to the servo controller board and servos. My question is, would people be interested in the timed power down feature, and if so, do you want control over that, or would 15 mins be long anough for any routine anyone might make for VSA? As of now, the device has a selectable time range of 1 min to about 20 mins. with an option to turn the timer off for an "Always on" feature. Any input would be appreciated, Otaku and I have been working on this for about a month now.

pdrev2trim video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/pdrev2trim


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Good news..Thanks to Zeenon, an alternative may be available to the timer design. You may be able to control the power down feature via VSA with NO TIMER...this would gaurantee that your power stays on until your routine ends. More later.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The Trigger alone is available in the classifieds section.


----------



## Muk-n-Terror (Jun 30, 2007)

How does this work?, can you use this to select which routine triggers if you have more than one routine that you want to play?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This is based on a keyboard circuitboard hack. It basically just emulates an ENTER keystroke, so it only triggers one routine. Yes, people CAN hack thier mouse to do the same thing, but then you lose your mouse control, and there is the hassle of making sure the mouse pointer is always in the right place. I tried my hack and it works great. I make it available to those who don't want to bother mapping out a keyboard chip and mounting a project box for it.


----------



## Muk-n-Terror (Jun 30, 2007)

VSA seams to suck without a proper way to selectively trigger routines automatically!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, I know. PhoenixUK, a member here and at HalloweenForum is building and selling a really cool device called Exorcist..It looks like a really great solution for remotley triggering VSA for multiple routines and multiple sound channels, but isn't available yet..(I may be wrong, Phoenix, if you're reading this, please correct me). This may be something you would want to wait for, as it sounds like you want to trigger multiple routines.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I received a email from skulltronics that it is available. Now I have to save my pennies.
http://skulltronix.com/exorcist.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks TD..I wasn't sure.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

You got it bud!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This is no longer available.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

1300 bucks. Holly cow batman. I need a 2nd job. But I like it.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

DrM...with the Exorcist at $250 I would think there would still be interest in your $35 VSA trigger...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> 1300 bucks. Holly cow batman. I need a 2nd job. But I like it.


What are you refering to, DT?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

randyaz said:


> DrM...with the Exorcist at $250 I would think there would still be interest in your $35 VSA trigger...


Yes, you would think, but......no.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The talking skull...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> The talking skull...


ahhh...Sorry 'bout that. I thought you were talking about the trigger.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

What kind of software, if any, is used to control professional haunts?


----------

